# OSHA Silica Dust Gaurds



## Pennhed52 (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyone else having to deal with this issue? What about the Corps of Engineers e.m. 385, book of codes for the U.S. Government standards and procedures? This added feature that attaches to your cordless or corded tools that collects dust particles in a filter. Talk about making a pretty easy task of anchoring a ceiling wire to concrete difficult now depending on how your safety supervisor is. The concrete is old that you have to hammer drill and tapcon every wire and your top and bottom track. After the trades run there electrical, plumbing, mechanical lines, you can't even fit your damn drill between anything. Hope you commercial framers aren't having to deal with this. And all sheetrockers has to be personally fitted for a resporator, no facial hair and required to wear to cut or screw off drywall. The price you pay for making prevailing wage


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Pennhed52 said:


> . The concrete is old that you have to hammer drill and tapcon every wire and your top and bottom track. After the trades run there electrical, plumbing, mechanical lines, you can't even fit your damn drill between anything. Hope you commercial framers aren't having to deal with this.



every day


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

for years this is part of my life


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I made this video and pics at the beginning of the job when I took over from another guy.... this is second stage - in first stage, I did 2 lifts lobbies, toilets and few other rooms.....now will finish this week 6 weeks earlier and next week I start another stage


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f6S5W0-fTQ


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

You're a better man than me, Keke! I get a bad attitude just looking at those pictures! 
Of course, I'm just a residential drywall guy, so I'd be pretty lost there. :blink:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Wimpy65 said:


> You're a better man than me, Keke! I get a bad attitude just looking at those pictures!
> Of course, I'm just a residential drywall guy, so I'd be pretty lost there. :blink:


I'm not better we just play different games..... I will be lost in residential too..... 3 rooms = 20 hard working hrs for 2 men


----------

